# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الله اكبر

## احمد الحبر

*[justify]سفير الدنمارك ورئيس الوزراء والقناة الدنماركية يسعون إلى إيقاف المقاطعة ، وصلت الخسائر إلى 2 مليار يورو وإذا استمرت المقاطعة فتصل بعد 7 أشهر إلى 40 مليار يورو ، أنشر لرفع المعنويات ليعلموا قدر ديننا ، إنشرها ولا تبخل على الرسول صلى عليه وسلم
 [/justify]
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

[justify]سفير الدنمارك ورئيس الوزراء والقناة الدنماركية يسعون إلى إيقاف المقاطعة ، وصلت الخسائر إلى 2 مليار يورو وإذا استمرت المقاطعة فتصل بعد 7 أشهر إلى 40 مليار يورو ، أنشر لرفع المعنويات ليعلموا قدر ديننا ، إنشرها ولا تبخل على الرسول صلى عليه وسلم[/justify][justify]
[/justify]



 
الله أكبر:thumbup:
وده حالتو عندي صاحبي لي هسي ما قاطع :006:

...



,,,
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*يا جمرة انا قريب منك
شغال في الصناعية الثانية جوار كابلات الرياض
لما تجي ماشي الرياض
أبقى عدي علينا نشوفك ونسلم عليك
رايك شنو
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*قلت شنو يا وجع انت
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*دا رقم جوالي لاني طالع : 0508122410
*

----------


## مدينة الورد

*الله أكبر ، أنها أخبار سارة ، المقاطعة سلاح فعال ، ويا ليت قومي يعلمون
*

----------


## جمـــرة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

يا جمرة انا قريب منك
شغال في الصناعية الثانية جوار كابلات الرياض
لما تجي ماشي الرياض
أبقى عدي علينا نشوفك ونسلم عليك
رايك شنو



 
أبشر يا ود الحبر ,,,, 
أصلك ولو كنت في (الدوادمي):thumbup: 


,,,,
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*يا ريت الناس تواصل ,,,هذه اقل الاسلحه
حبيبنا يا رسول الله
*

----------


## بشارة

*الله أكبر
الله أكبر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ربنا انك اتيتهم اموالا وزينة في الحياة الدنيا ، ربنا اطمس علي اموالهم ، واشدد علي قلوبهم واجعل تدبيرهم تدميرهم ،
اللهم انزل بساحتهم زواجر العذاب واجعل يومهم كيوم الاحزاب ، اللهم احصهم عددا واقتلهم بددا ولاتغادر منهم احدا 
اللهم ارنا فيهم عجائب قدرتك 
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر ولانامت اعين الجبناء
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالرحيم رحمة
					

 
أبشر يا ود الحبر ,,,, 
أصلك ولو كنت في (الدوادمي):thumbup: 


,,,,



حبابك ألف يا جمرة
                        	*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*أخبار ساره .. حيخسروا الكتير 
*

----------


## سامي احمد ابراهيم

*الله أكبر .........الله أكبر
*

----------


## acba77

*الله أكبر
الله أكبر
الله أكبر
الله أكبر
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*الله اكبر .....
                        	*

----------

